# matching donor/recipient?



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hello,

Could anyone tell me how closely your clinic matches your characteristics? 

Also how much notice is the norm ie I got a phone call one day to tell me that they "found me a donor" and that the donor was starting treatment the very next day(in the UK). I had very little time to make a decsion and felt quite rushed.  I feel it would be beneficial to have some warning. 

How much warning is the norm? Does anyone have any views on this? 

Regards
Sandee


----------



## Wendeth (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Sandee

Our experience has been a slightly abnormal path with DE so far. 

Our first donor at Bourn Hall, Cambs, was offered to us with 24 hrs to make a decision. Her recipient had failed and we were being offered her eggs (but as her EC was in 4 days, we had to decide to take her eggs and freeze all the resulting embies).  Her characteristics matched me fine - hair, eyes, skin etc.

Our second donor, at the IVI clinic in Barcelona failed but we were offered another donor whose recipient had failed at the same time and we had 1 hour to decide if we were going to use her eggs and ,if we did say yes, to get out to Barcelona to the clinic within 24 hours. (We said yes but it was very fraught and ended with my lining failing anyhow so we had to freeze all the eggs.) In Spain we are only told the age and blood group of the donor but we actually saw her unexpectedly at the clinic due to the short notice and she was the spitting image of me.

The fact that you were given not much notice is maybe an indication that you are not the first to be offered your donor and her orginal recipient dropped out?  If you are at all worried i would ring the clinic and talk to them.  

The best thing to remember when making your choice is that with genetics, even if your donor matches you, she also has millions of different genetic possibilities within her eggs. I have red hair, hazel eyes, pale white skin and my mother has olive skin which tans really easily, dark brown hair and deep brown eyes.  There is no guarantee that your donor will pass on her characteristics to you no matter how closely she appears to match you.

Best of luck with your journey.

Wendeth


----------

